
CCXT – OSS CryptoCurrency Exchange Trading Library (70+ Exchanges, JS, Py, PHP) - danmaz74
https://github.com/kroitor/ccxt/wiki/Exchange-Markets
======
x84
Hi!

My name is Igor Kroitor, I am a member of the team behind the ccxt library.
Just noticed this thread and wanted to thank you for your interest in our
work.

For those who don't know anything about it, ccxt is a cryptocurrency exchange
trading library that provides quick access to market data for storage,
analysis, visualization, indicator development, algorithmic trading, strategy
backtesting, bot programming, webshop integration and related software
engineering. It is intended to be used by coders, developers and financial
analysts to build trading algorithms on top of it.

We started it this summer, and we are making consistent progress. We now have
70+ exchanges supported in 3 languages (JavaScript, Python and PHP), more to
come! Our goal is to unify the industry standard for cryptocurrency exchange
APIs.

For now the library unifies exchanges' REST interfaces. It is async in JS,
sync in Python and PHP. Our biggest milestones so far:

\- Async/await support with asyncio in Python3. We're almost there, hope to
deliver very soon.

\- Unified streaming APIs with WebSocket pub/sub interfaces for all exchanges.
This is also a work in progress to be released in near future.

I'll hang here, ready to answer your questions, if any ) Your feedback and
critique is welcome!

------
danmaz74
I noticed that this library was already submitted and flagged a month ago,
probably because the authors tried to shill it, but I think it's incredibly
useful for anybody who wants to build trading bots or something similar and
deserves a second chance. I'm not affiliated with them in any way :)

